# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  epilepsja

## Karina4

Witam.Bardzo chciałabym zrobić prawo jazdy ale choruję na padaczkę i w związku z tym udałam się do neurologa.Pani doktor przepisała mi depakine chrono.Ostatni napad miałam ponad 10 lat temu,ale leków nie biorę już dłużej,jednak w zwązku z tym że wniki eeg nie są dobre pani doktor przepisała mi leki(tylko dlatego że chcę iść na prawo jazdy).Moje pytanie jest takie:czy jeśli zacznę brać Depakine nie wróca mi napady?Bardzo się tego boję.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Przyjmowanie leku przeciwpadaczkowego, jakim jest Depakine nie spowoduje napadów padaczkowych ani nie zwiększy ich ryzyka - wręcz przeciwnie, kwas walproinowy podwyższa próg drgawkowy. Jeśli napady nie występują od kilku lat można rozważać odstawienie leków, co prawdopodobnie zostało zrobione w Twoim przypadku, a obecnie lek będziesz przyjmować w celu unormowania nieprawidłowego zapisu eeg. Nie musisz się obawiać powrotu choroby, jeśli ataków nie miałaś bez leków, właściwie nie jest możliwe, byś miała je mieć z ich powodu.
Pozdrawiam

----------

